# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  Controladores biologicos

## alexnilton

previo saludo a todos 
bueno tengo un consulta, y es que requiero de controladres biologicos (trichoderma viride y lignorum) para un tema de investigación en el cultivo de páprika. Si fuese posible obtenerlos en placas petri aislados. buen espero sus sugerencias y comentario gracias...Temas similares: Artículo: Senasa modifica requisitos de ingreso para productos biológicos de uso veterinario Laboratorio para controladores biologicos controladores biologicos en paprika

----------

